

Ask HN: What should I do with my MVP? - dhardy

I spent a few months worth of evenings developing an MVP for a site that would facilitate trading clothes using a proxy economy (http://tradello.com). Since completing it I have had other project of mine find a fair amount of success and can no longer focus on this one.  What should I do with it?  Do you think I could sell it for a nominal fee?
======
nashequilibrium
Maybe put it github. As a side note, the site does not look like high
maintenance as is, maybe due some marketing around it using facebook targeting
certain groups, get an adwords voucher for $75 add some keyword adds. This is
just minimal stuff to test the waters "Explore-Exploite".

~~~
dhardy
Thanks for the comment. I initially did a bit of advertising (Adwords as well
as paid Stumbles) for the extremely limited amount of money spent they did OK
but nothing tremendous. Because it is bootstrapped I am conflicted with how
much to invest at this point.

------
wanghq
you can post it on my ex-prj.com if you like.

